# bagyard bomber disassembly



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

anyone know how to pull a bomber apart? i have a leaking o-ring


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Considering they only debuted them at H20 last year and didn't start selling them til like the beginning of this year, they should still be under warranty... although not sure you want to do that. It will probably take a month or more to get the strut back from Andrew. I had to send back BOTH of my rear bags (bag clamps broke on both, 1 within 2 weeks, the other in 3 months), and took Andrew over a month the first time to handle the situation and like a few days under a month the second time.


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

nothing like an actual question being used to catapault a flame :banghead:

i'd send it back to ORT before disassembling it yourself. they may be able to rebuild on site, or if it has to go back to austria, it has to go back to austria. have u tried calling or emailing (i know they are closed tomorrow through t-day)

sologli -- u do know these are custom made in austria, right. not like one can just run to wal-mart or the local bodega and pick up spare parts. 

just checkin


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

BklynMKV said:


> i'd send it back to ORT before disassembling it yourself. they may be able to rebuild on site, or if it has to go back to austria, it has to go back to austria. have u tried calling or emailing (i know they are closed tomorrow through t-day)


 Doesn't seem worth the time and hassle to me. The job is simple.

I had a problem blowing valves on my bagyards. Replacing them takes all of 5 minutes once the strut is out of the car. 

I'd offer to help OP, but I'm not sure what method is used to remove the perches on bombers. I'm sure it'd be easy once someone chimes in and lets you know how to remove the perch.

The steps for changing out the o-rings on supremes:

Remove the bolts along the top
remove upper perch
replace o-ring
replace perch
tighten bolts



BklynMKV said:


> sologli -- u do know these are custom made in austria, right. not like one can just run to wal-mart or the local bodega and pick up spare parts.


"Custom made in Austria":laugh:. The "valves" can easily be bought at any hardware supply shop. They're simple o-rings. The same goes for things like the hardware. You literally CAN just run to a local bodega and pick up spare parts. 

SoloGLI was discussing blown clamps. Companies in the US can clamp bags....there's no need to send them over seas to have some bags clamped....that'd just be silly.


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

Retromini said:


> "Custom made in Austria":laugh:. The "valves" can easily be bought at any hardware supply shop. They're simple o-rings. The same goes for things like the hardware. You literally CAN just run to a local bodega and pick up spare parts.
> 
> SoloGLI was discussing blown clamps. Companies in the US can clamp bags....there's no need to send them over seas to have some bags clamped....that'd just be silly.


what is funny is all the bagin on ORT and bagyard. whether the parts can be ordered at your local bodega (i just checked three in tribeca - though - none had o-rings or fittings  ) is not the issue. complaining on lead times for a custom made product, that is imported (or repairs on same product) is just, well, lame. 

i brand luxury condos in manhattan. faucets come from turkey. glass curtain wall systems from germany. and tile from greece. wait times are expected -- and if anyone on one of my jobs btched like people do here on wait times, well, they'd be sent off to work on some sort of McMansion in jersey. cuz those parts can be sourced at home depot -- or perhaps even the local bodega cum home center 

(sorry jersey)

if you wanted walmart -- go for it. if you want home depot, hell, build your own struts. its not like everyone running Bagyard did not know that all fab and most maintenance were being handled overseas.

not out to rehash old hatreds here. there are a lot of bag companies out there, and seems from many of these posts a bunch of people feel confident to whip out their own CNC and do up a set.

by all means, do. build a better product. master customer service. cut shipping times. stock more inventory

(no one is stopping you)

the hate is gettin' pretty gross. most i know have stopped coming around these parts because of it. sad really

+ for the record, im not an employee or on staff of ORT or Bagyard. but i do support their product, their ethics, and most of all, their people 110%


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

due to recent structural changes in both companies, all warranties and manufacturing issues are handled directly by BagYard and not ORT. Justin, send me an email and I will send you all the necessary contact information so that you can get your problem solved.

+ for the record, you're supposed to use hand tools when installing the upper assembly portion of the struts. also, you should know that airing up the struts without the top bushing/bearing will blow the seals. please plan your installs in accordance with our warnings and you will have no issues. :thumbup:

__thanks, w. :beer:


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

BklynMKV said:


> what is funny is all the bagin on ORT and bagyard. whether the parts can be ordered at your local bodega (i just checked three in tribeca - though - none had o-rings or fittings  ) is not the issue.


I was simply addressing the issue you brought up. I have no problem finding o-rings in local hardware stores. I figured this could be of help for the OP or anyone who needed to replace their O-rings. :thumbup:


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

Retromini said:


> I was simply addressing the issue you brought up. I have no problem finding o-rings in local hardware stores. I figured this could be of help for the OP or anyone who needed to replace their O-rings. :thumbup:


i guess my question is why would you? your dealing with a performance, fabricated part. its not like some 49.99 faucet from delta where you whip into lowes and say 'i've got a leak. you got some washers?"

(+ o, btw, my kids lives, and their parents -- and hell, everyone in driving range of me -- are riding on this. can you make sure they are good and strong)


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

Retromini said:


> Doesn't seem worth the time and hassle to me. The job is simple.
> 
> I had a problem blowing valves on my bagyards. Replacing them takes all of 5 minutes once the strut is out of the car.
> 
> ...


the bomber top plates are different than the supreme's as they dont have any exposed hardware...

i will likely send the strut back if they are willing to cover the repair under warranty. Not sure if it was an install issue or what but the struts had been on the car for quite a while and the car hadn't had a leak till i rolled it out of the garage to do some wiring work inside the car. keep in mind this car hasn't been driven since the bags were installed on february 5 of 2010. Now it has been rolled in and out of the garage a couple times and the struts were removed from the car to paint the engine bay in which the strut mounts were never removed.....


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

OMG Mr. Appleton is probably busting a nut right now...


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

Ducky 2.0T said:


> OMG Mr. Appleton is probably busting a nut right now...


as a lawyer, you know that shouting FIRE in a crowded movie theatre equals....


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

BklynMKV said:


> as a lawyer, you know that shouting FIRE in a crowded movie theatre equals....


It equals a joke or rather a preemptive strike against the anti-bagyard folk... Mr. Appleton et al. 

Too bad one of them already struck.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

So I shared my experience with ORT... whats the problem? I let the OP know what can happen if he has to send it in for warranty. Stop swinging from the sack


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh, Alex, you're too much. I think there is more to your 'disliking ORT' than just the fact that you had two crimp rings slip. It's purely the fact that you don't like me on a personal level and that's ok man, you don't have to like me. However, I've bent over backwards (regardless of your slander on the forums) to help you with your two rear bag issues and like a good company, I covered shipping both ways and took care of the issue ASAP [first time I was waiting on parts]. Should we tell everyone how've you written BagYard not ONCE but TWICE and tried to take ORT from me? Cut it out, bro.

Give e-thugging a break and eat some turkey :beer:


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

Ow snap!


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

andrew m. said:


> Oh, Alex, you're too much. I think there is more to your 'disliking ORT' than just the fact that you had two crimp rings slip. It's purely the fact that you don't like me on a personal level and that's ok man, you don't have to like me. However, I've bent over backwards (regardless of your slander on the forums) to help you with your two rear bag issues and like a good company, I covered shipping both ways and took care of the issue ASAP [first time I was waiting on parts]. Should we tell everyone how've you written BagYard not ONCE but TWICE and tried to take ORT from me? Cut it out, bro.
> 
> Give e-thugging a break and eat some turkey :beer:


I love when the whole truth comes out!

on a side note when you get the o-ring replaced, like andrew said, make sure you don't use an impact wrench to put them on. Hope you get this sorted.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

I'm not going to hate on either company, just going to voice my experience. My my shop, we usually use AirLift on our cars. We order on monday, nine times out of ten, the package is at our door on friday. Good quality parts, etc etc. Now, we just bagged a quattro audi, and as you know, AirLift does not sell a kit (yet, in the prototype stage) for a quattro audi. So we ordered from ORT a set of bagyard front struts and a set of bagyard rear bags. Granted this was back when Andrew and ORT were not on the top of their game, but it did take a while to get them. However, I do know that it comes from Austria and they are busy so it's no big deal. Since then, Andrew and ORT have stepped up their game in the customer service department. 

Now for the important part, opening up the bagyard boxes, I was really amazed at how nice these things were. Beautiful, in fact. However, in my experience of trying to install these rear bags, the design of the upper mount for the rear of a quattro audi needs some work. Basically, the rear bag has to have a good amount of air pressure in it while on a lift to keep it in place. If the air is let out of the bags (like anyone who has airride on their car should do while on a lift) the bag pops out of place. With that said, the parts are extremely nice and put together very well, I am just curious to see what AirLift does to attach the top of the rear bag to the car

I'll say again to be clear, not hating or promoting either company. Just sharing my experiences :beer:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

andrew m. said:


> Oh, Alex, you're too much. I think there is more to your 'disliking ORT' than just the fact that you had two crimp rings slip. It's purely the fact that you don't like me on a personal level and that's ok man, you don't have to like me. However, I've bent over backwards (regardless of your slander on the forums) to help you with your two rear bag issues and like a good company, I covered shipping both ways and took care of the issue ASAP [first time I was waiting on parts]. Should we tell everyone how've you written BagYard not ONCE but TWICE and tried to take ORT from me? Cut it out, bro.
> 
> Give e-thugging a break and eat some turkey :beer:


LOL... so the fact that I told the truth about how long it took means I'm slandering? Please... and yes I emailed Andreas about being another distributor in the states. This also happened in May after waiting 4 months for the second group buy, and after a few other issues that went down with you. I didn't realize that you're the only one allowed to sell bagyard  And don't think you're "bending over backwards" when YOUR PRODUCTS FAIL! It's normal business practice to repair/replace parts and cover shipping when that happens. I never said anything other than it takes a lifetime to deal with you. Get over yourself. Maybe you should log in on your brothers vortex account, or maybe one of your other vortex accounts and start calling me an idiot because I shared a negative example about you.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

SoloGLI said:


> LOL... so the fact that I told the truth about how long it took means I'm slandering? Please... and yes I emailed Andreas about being another distributor in the states. This also happened in May after waiting 4 months for the second group buy, and after a few other issues that went down with you. I didn't realize that you're the only one allowed to sell bagyard  And don't think you're "bending over backwards" when YOUR PRODUCTS FAIL! It's normal business practice to repair/replace parts and cover shipping when that happens. I never said anything other than it takes a lifetime to deal with you. Get over yourself. Maybe you should log in on your brothers vortex account, or maybe one of your other vortex accounts and start calling me an idiot because I shared a negative example about you.


I'm not afraid of the truth, Alex. However, I know what was said in those emails and it was nothing short of slander. As for being a distributor, I am the only one allowed to deal BagYard in the US. It's in a written contract that was signed by both parties before business in the US started. The product failing, thats another story. As mentioned before, I took care of your issues as fast as possible and never charged you a dime - what's there to complain about? It's tough for me to fathom this fascination y'all have with telling the forums your life story. As soon as you have a problem with a product you make it public rather than handling it on a private level. Complaining on a forum won't solve your issue, just so you know. Furthermore, I don't need an alias to call you an idiot...

+ The crimp rings on your rear bags were actually from UVAIR, and we replaced them with BagYard crimp rings. However, I'm sure you already knew this...


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

bombers are easy to take apart, atleast the mk4 ones. pretty nice design and Eddy at bagyard was a huge help. told us if we had any issues we could call his cell phone no matter what time ( its 6 or so hours later over there so that meant alot in my eyes). id shoot Andrew an email and get Eddys contact info before you tear into one.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

+ the design on them is quite brilliant, actually. They're very simple to take apart and reassemble once you know how everything works. If anyone has any issues, send me an email: [email protected] - and I'll gladly give you all the information necessary to contact Eddy directly.


__ have a great holiday guys. :beer:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

= said:


> __ have a great holiday guys. :beer:


:thumbup:


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

it is actually quite simple. instead of sending it in just do it yourself. i had to fix mine a month or so after install. 

1. remove strut
2. while holding the top plate up, have someone push down the strut (approx. and inch or two down)
3. while the strut is pushed don, keep holding the top plate all the way up. when the strut goes down its going to let you be able to get a tweezers in the gap to get out the snapped o-ring.
4. replace o-ring, cant remember the size
5. re-install.

its very simple, took me ~15min. to do both sides. for the record i didnt install with an impact gun, but did have the bags inflated while the lift was going on accident. but yeah, doing it yourself will save you the headache of sending them in and blah blah blah. good luck


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

sorry to bump a old thread but better than making a new one! 


anyone ever find out the size of the oring for the bompers? and are they different for each type of vehicle?


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

"Hello Justin! 

We use 22x2.5 mm O-rings for the top plate and 50x2.5 O-rings for the lower bag plate. 22 and 50 is the inner diameter of the ring. 

Best regards 
Eddie " 


the ones out of my struts were closer to 28mm i am pretty sure i used 28mmx3mm orings and plenty of lube


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

a2lowvw said:


> "Hello Justin!
> 
> We use 22x2.5 mm O-rings for the top plate and 50x2.5 O-rings for the lower bag plate. 22 and 50 is the inner diameter of the ring.
> 
> ...



so theres two o rings for the front strut? one on top and one on bottom?


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

holy back from the dead. top bracket has two o-rings. One(larger) between the metal piece that the bag is crimped on to and the top bracket. a second 0-ring inside that seals around the shaft of the strut rod.:thumbup:


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

fasttt600 said:


> holy back from the dead. top bracket has two o-rings. One(larger) between the metal piece that the bag is crimped on to and the top bracket. a second 0-ring inside that seals around the shaft of the strut rod.:thumbup:



thanks and yup reviivvedd!! haha theres a lot of useful info on this one so no need to make another thread. looks like i have my weekend project ahead of me. maybe do a whole rebuild? haha


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

No problem. Make sure you have some grease to lube them up.


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

fasttt600 said:


> No problem. Make sure you have some grease to lube them up.


any specific type to use? following the instructions above will i be able to access both o-rings or just the inner one


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

kimchi29 said:


> any specific type to use? following the instructions above will i be able to access both o-rings or just the inner one





ericjohnston27 said:


> it is actually quite simple. instead of sending it in just do it yourself. i had to fix mine a month or so after install.
> 
> 1. remove strut
> 2. while holding the top plate up, have someone push down the strut (approx. and inch or two down)
> ...



if you use those instructions it takes all of a couple minutes. it only changes with the inner o-ring on the strut shaft.


----------



## buck_russell (Dec 30, 2010)

a2lowvw said:


> if you use those instructions it takes all of a couple minutes. it only changes with the inner o-ring on the strut shaft.


actually, there are two different sized o-rings for the top depending on the production date of your struts. earlier struts use a larger o-ring and later struts use a smaller o-ring. :thumbup:


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

buck_russell said:


> actually, there are two different sized o-rings for the top depending on the production date of your struts. earlier struts use a larger o-ring and later struts use a smaller o-ring. :thumbup:


yup andrew from ORT told me about that. trying to find out both sizes. ill just get both of them and compare with the one i remove.


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

a2lowvw said:


> if you use those instructions it takes all of a couple minutes. it only changes with the inner o-ring on the strut shaft.


hopefully thats the oring thats busted. its getting worse to the point where i dont feel safe driving the car


----------

